# Game



## Dûndorer (Mar 26, 2002)

rules:
1) guess the word that matches the category, the clue, and how many letters are in the word.
2) if you know the word, then write it, and make your own one up. (please only make one if you guess the answer to the last question right).
3) have fun


clue: this person isnt usually called by his full first name

category: person

# of letters: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ (space) _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Novorod (Mar 26, 2002)

*hehe*

Samwise Gangee hehehehehe. SANDWICHEZ!!!!!!!!!!!

How bout this one men.....
_ _ _ _ _ _ _(Space)_ _ _(Space)_ _ _ _ _
Clue: He is a baddie!!!


----------



## Legolam (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn, you got there just before I did!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sauroman the Wise

howsabout

a man...he's too good for his own good...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ (Space) _ _ _ (space) _ _ (space) _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


hint: It's one of his names, the whole thing.


----------



## Novorod (Mar 26, 2002)

*HAHAH*

Aragorn son of Arathorn

i got it!!
Now heres one thatll burst yer bubbles!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Type: A location.
Clue: This place is really loud, drip, drip.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 26, 2002)

its Rauros (next time make sure u have the right amount of letters)



mine is a place too 

clue: flowers at the beginning (hehehe)


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Uminya (Mar 26, 2002)

Lothlorien

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Place
Clue: a pretty place to be...if you've a beard


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 27, 2002)

Isengard!!!

Saruman has a beard doesn't he?

Here's mine:

Category: A place
Hint: The battlefield of the greatest battle of the Third Age!

---[space]--------[space]------


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 27, 2002)

The Pelenor Fields (cant spell but you get the gist)


Person 
_ _ _ _ _ _

Clue :
This person is OLD but he only looks young


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 27, 2002)

Elrond?

--------
clue: The place where the first Glofindel belongs to...


----------



## Legolam (Mar 27, 2002)

Gondolin

Person
Clue: Relative of our favourite elf
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 27, 2002)

Is it 
Thraduin (Father Of Legolas!)
Nasttyyyyyy Person lives her 

_ _ _ / _ _ _


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't get your clue, Lady Galadriel.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 27, 2002)

yea, give one more clue.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 28, 2002)

Also, mine was THRANDUIL - but you were on the right lines!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 28, 2002)

sorry Guys

a person who gollum thinks is Nasttttyyyyyy lives here

_ _ _/_ _ _


----------



## Grond (Mar 28, 2002)

Bag End

It likes to drink blood.

--------


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 29, 2002)

Gurthang.

furry member of the Fellowship.

---- --- ----


----------



## Grond (Mar 29, 2002)

Bill the Pony!!

It tasted Melkor's blood.


------


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 29, 2002)

Shelob....?

This 'person' would never say "I cant see!!"

------


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 29, 2002)

Sauron?

The hero (my opinion, I had to do it!)

------


----------



## Legolam (Mar 29, 2002)

That's a toughy, Yay!

Hmmm, let me think - is it Gollum?!

Here's mine:

Clue: A nice place

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 29, 2002)

Ummm...Rivendell? There's probably more than one though.

evil dude who caught the hero (my opinion)

-------


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 29, 2002)

Shagrat?

Strider's Equid:

-------

(notice a theme in mine?)


----------



## Grond (Mar 29, 2002)

Hasufel!!

Incorrect answer on my question above.

It tasted Melkor's blood.
_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 30, 2002)

Actually I was thinking Roheryn, but both work!


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 30, 2002)

Grond, I can never recall anything that tasted Melkor's blood, perhaps you would be as so kind as to enlighten us?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2002)

Shadowfax, you're wrong. I said my opinion! That should clue you in. It's a dude who caught Gollum!


----------



## Grond (Mar 30, 2002)

Fingolfin's sword, Ringil, tasted Melkor's blood a number of times.


----------



## Varda (Mar 30, 2002)

Narsil also tasted Melkor's blood


----------



## Grond (Mar 30, 2002)

When did Narsil taste Melkor's blood? The hilt shard surely tasted Sauron's blood, but Melkor was never wounded by any earthly weapon except Ringil that I recall.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 30, 2002)

I thought you meant ungoliant but the _ _ _ threw me and also she only made him scream incredibly but did she draw blood before the balrogs arrived.


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 31, 2002)

To Yay!,
I can only think that it might be Gandalf or Aragorn, probably Aragorn, as he was the one who first caught our Dear Little Friend and brought him to Gandalf. But if you are thinking of Sauron, ya got the wrong # of letters.


----------



## Grond (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Shadowfax, you're wrong. I said my opinion! That should clue you in. It's a dude who caught Gollum! *


I don't have my book here but there was a Lt. of Faramir who caught Gollum at the pool in Ithilien. That may be who Gollum is speaking of. Someone please look it up and post.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 31, 2002)

Anborn is Faramir's Lt. who caught Gollum.......


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 31, 2002)

yeah, but you still have the wrong # of letters (Anborn=6) and the clue had 7 spaces... unless I counted wrong, or need to get my glasses perscription changed...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 31, 2002)

Well, I'll continue the game if you don't mind.

-------

Person
Hint: Was a renegade Numenorean that became mighty among the Haradrim at the end of the Second Age and is referred to in "The Silmarillion" and "The Peoples of Middle-earth".


----------



## Grond (Mar 31, 2002)

Tal-Elmar

A steward's namesake in the Shire

_ _ _ _ _ _ _-- _ _ _ _


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 1, 2002)

Grond, I mentioned no hyphen in mine, in fact the name was Herumor!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 1, 2002)

I made this thread to go along with my rules (have fun!). so ill make one and if someone answers, they make one that only has one possible answer. now please have fun.


clue: without her/him/it there would be nothing.



_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _ _


ps. If u dont get this you are not a ringer


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 2, 2002)

Answer to Grond's: Faramir Took!
Answer to Dunedorer: John Ronald Reul Tolkien!

--------- --- -----
clue: the hottest of the old ones


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 3, 2002)

Ancalagon the Black!

I'd have been in trouble if I didn't get that one!


_ _ _ _ _ _ and _ _ _ _ _ _


Dior's sons (also a shameless plug for RPG#36!)


----------

